# Just East of syracuse NY



## icemancometh (Sep 15, 2009)

expecting about a foot of snow
out once so far , :waving: home for breakfast.
2/25/2010


----------



## F350plowing (Oct 11, 2009)

lucky its been almost 2 weeks for us and there is none in the forecast


----------



## tiaquessa (Jan 24, 2010)

Good luck, and be careful out there. The snow is going to be really heavy this time.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

thats my area to east of Syracuse (30 miles)


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks for rubbing it in. Atleast someone is doing something


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)




----------



## Owenservices (Nov 28, 2007)

that much snow around here and your plow truck is sitting or do you only do your own driveway


----------



## Dockboy19 (Dec 23, 2009)

It is pretty craptastic out here near Rochester....looks like its going to be a long morning tomorrow.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Owenservices;1013494 said:


> that much snow around here and your plow truck is sitting or do you only do your own driveway


my dad plows he has 10 driveways its side job, he plows im morring before he goes to work and at night.


----------



## Storsy23 (Dec 12, 2009)

where abouts are u guys u say 30 miles east of syracuse? i live in barneveld weve gotten about 2 feet of snow in the past 2-3 days my first year plowing and my first time plowing this freakin wet snow its a ***** lol


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

oneida area here


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Have fun plowing. We might get some snow on Saturday morning that's a result of the big storm out east.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

this one driveway it was really really bad it was blown in....chevy made it threw  thought about doing it this morning glad i didn't there would have twice the amount!


----------



## icemancometh (Sep 15, 2009)

Fayetteville NY about 10 min from syracuse
i am not sure of the snow total I think it was about "18"


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

I drove home from Onionta by way of Utica Friday and it looks like the Mohawk Valley got hit the hardest. I had 16" (it had setttled alot) to move in all my Driveways, just under 4hrs all cleaned up.


----------

